# ملف عن الاسعافات الاولية مميز بصيغة pdf



## tamer safety (23 أبريل 2011)

لكل اعضاء المنتدى نقدم لكم 

ملف مميز بصيغة PDF 

عن الاسعافات الاولية 

للتحميل من هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/document/WpEzx8E9/__2011_.html


كل الشكر لصديقى بمعهد السلامة الذى كان سبباً فى إخراج هذا العمل 

من اجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك وفى صديقك وكل من ساعد فى هذا العمل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ومشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك وبصديقك
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

